# Friday and/or Saturday sharking



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

Getting back in town on Thursday. Looking to go sharking on Friday and or Saturday. Got a new rod/reel that I am dying to get in the water. Anyone up for going? Don't really care where as long as there is a chance of catching.

Justin


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

What kind of toy did you get Justin? UGLY


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

I bought the 9/0 penn setup from Sharknut. He said that he only put it in the water 3 times and has not yet caught anything on it. This thing needs it's cherry popped! And frankly, so do I. Biggest shark I've caught so far has been about 4' while I was casting. I want something big.


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

If I have my 9/0 ready by then, I can go saturday night. I am picking up a 9/0 from OM tomorrow, thats been double dogged and the works. Gotta spool it and get a decent rod. Was looking at a Star rod yesterday, they are on clearance at west marine here in fwb. They are $140 sale price. I believe it was the 50/100 class rod. want to run 80 # on the reel.


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Shoot me a text when you are back in town. I am down with some shark wrangling.


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

Will do Tom. We need to find someone with a yak to come. Hopefully this time the surf will be normal and we can get some baits out far enough.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Saturday the surf should be good and a bit warmer out! I think pomp 67 and I are going to try and get young Ty into a shark so maybe it's a good night to break in the 9/0s that everyone got for Christmas!!! UGLY


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

I am down with a Saturday sharking adventure. Are slot black drum legal as bait? I can ice some down Friday night and bring them. Would be fresh at least. Maybe get lucky with a day or two as well


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

Saturday sounds good to me. I will see if I can catch some bait on Friday too


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Yep Sat. it is !!!! Ty's chomping at the bits lol... Two yaks ready to go..got that covered..Had to cancel tues.night. sorry guys..See what I can do about cafe' al la *******...


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

Sounds like a plan. Just let me know when and where


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Will do...Tom and Don have my num..Probably won't set a time and location till Fri.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Ok cafe' al la ******* is a go !!!!!


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

pompano67 said:


> Ok cafe' al la ******* is a go !!!!!


Haha! If the weather holds out my wife and daughter will stop by to check out the action. Let me know what I can contribute to cafe al la *******! I am more than happy to grab some dogs and buns or whatever else.


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

Sounds like this is going to be a good trip. I am driving back to p-cola today and will try to do some bait fishing on Friday. Anyone know a good spot that has been producing rays?


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

pompano67 said:


> Ok cafe' al la ******* is a go !!!!![/QUOTE. Sounds like another great time is only a couple days away! Don't miss out!!! UGLY


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm gonna try and make it. We need to pick a good spot. I'm sick of getting skunked and destin having all the action. We need to seriously get some good fresh bait.


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm with u Justin. I'm going to try and go for bait on Friday. Even if it's just whiting at least it will be fresh


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Bonito is fine. I just think it needs to be thawed before yaking it out. I know rays are being caught at Bob sikes on shrimp. But need to get fresh bait or carcasses


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

Which side of bob Sykes?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Not sure to tell you the truth. Probably gulf breeze side.

Once we have a time I'll try to get some time and head to navarre bridge for some rays. I've done ok over there for them but it's been a while. If I get any I'll ice them


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

Sounds good. I will try to do the same. Looks like my drink cooler is about to become a bait cooler.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

If I'm able to go I may hit up the bridge tomorrow for some rays hopefully and ice them overnight


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

SCREW3D said:


> Sounds good. I will try to do the same. Looks like my drink cooler is about to become a bait cooler.


If you want to bait fish Friday night, you can stop by my place and grab the bait cooler I have. That big blue one. I'm about 10 minutes up blue angel from where you are. It looks like we can use black drum for bait, so I may collect some of those Friday. And as long as pomp63 is fishing with us, there may be enough of us to wrestle away any pompano he catches to use for bait!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh no you didn't !!!! You mess with my pomps you better bring an army scooter!!! Don't make me get Joe !!! Try using a pelican,i've seen you catch one of those...bahahahaha...It's all good brother..lol see ya'll Sat.Hey Tom, you still got my num.?


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

pompano67 said:


> Oh no you didn't !!!! You mess with my pomps you better bring an army scooter!!! Don't make me get Joe !!! Try using a pelican,i've seen you catch one of those...bahahahaha...It's all good brother..lol see ya'll Sat.Hey Tom, you still got my num.?


Don told me Pelicans taste like chicken. I assumed that was what we would be eating. I did say I would bring the food! :whistling:


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

Tom, I may take u up on the cooler. I'll hit u up if I am catching anything Friday.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey Tom 
If your gonna mess with Neal's pompano make sure I'm not around I got in trouble last time LP used one for bait. And let me know how it works out cuz I got $5 says no matter how fast you RUN Neal and Joe will catch you!!! Cyall Saturday! UGLY


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

if somebody will pick me up from Milton I'll help run bait's. I got a bobo head, a cow nose head, and 4 mullet. Not very much bait but anybody is welcome to it.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Where you at?? shoot me a pm.I'm in milton


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

looks like they are calling for 2-3 foot surf on Saturday. Never yaked out bait before. should be fun.

Justin


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

well, I am going to go freeze my ass off and try to catch some bait. At least it is cold enough that if I do catch anything, I won't have to worry about keeping it on ice.

Justin


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

SCREW3D said:


> Which side of bob Sykes?


I've been catching them (Plate size Southern Rays) at Sykes on the beach side with fresh or fresh dead shrimp.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

I just got a call from Matt (forever Fishing) and he said he would not make it he would rather hang out with naked men????? Just kidding little brother!!! He has to go to m.e.p.s appointment For the USMC. So he will be hanging out with naked men but Im sure he would rather be sharking with us!!!! All kidding aside hats off to a youngster that is on the right track and will make a Bad Ass Marine some day!!!! UGLY


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm gonna head to bridge soon probably and try for bait. Well see


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

Which bridge?


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Do you guys have a spot in mind? Or you want to hit one of mine? Anyone check surf report today?


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> Do you guys have a spot in mind? Or you want to hit one of mine? Anyone check surf report today?


What do you think about where we were last weekend? I'm open to about anything from Pensacola to Navarre. But can drive to Destin if need be. You are the master at this Don so whatever you want to try


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

And surf report-


2-3 feet with 20mph ESE winds in morning decreasing to 10-15 mph in afternoon


High tide at 1 am and low tide 11:30 am


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

As of 13:20...forecast for sat..knee to waist high,ese short period wind swell with occasional stomach high set.Choppy/sideshore current w/ene winds in the am shifting e for the afternoon..high 58 low 49


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

So maybe better to meet in afternoon or sometime after lunch?


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Alright folks the AM surf is looking a little hostile + current so lets meet at 11:00 AM at the dirt parking area 100 yds west of margaritaville resort on Ft Pickens rd. We can do a quick surf check and adjust accordingly. Please make sure and bring suitable weight for conditions! 16oz plus may be needed or bring some big rocks for breakaways. Call if you have questions 916 532 4521. UGLY


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

It's about time!!!!! bahahaha...


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

don't get off work til 11:00, if you guys could, somebody text me or give me their number so I can text to check the status of the surf if that is where you are gonna be or what is going on...........

368-7966
jimmy


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Ugly 1 said:


> I just got a call from Matt (forever Fishing) and he said he would not make it he would rather hang out with naked men????? Just kidding little brother!!! He has to go to m.e.p.s appointment For the USMC. So he will be hanging out with naked men but Im sure he would rather be sharking with us!!!! All kidding aside hats off to a youngster that is on the right track and will make a Bad Ass Marine some day!!!! UGLY


Naked men...... Sharking would definitely beat that man!!! thanks though Don!! My New years resolution is kind of outrageous but after meps ill shoot you a text and let you know what my goal is.... we got ALOT of sharking to do man!! until then tight lines everyone and I hope to see a great report Monday evening!!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> Naked men...... Sharking would definitely beat that man!!! thanks though Don!! My New years resolution is kind of outrageous but after meps ill shoot you a text and let you know what my goal is.... we got ALOT of sharking to do man!! until then tight lines everyone and I hope to see a great report Monday evening!!


Sorry to break the news to you Matt but stories of MEPS kept me out of the military! I will keep you posted on the sharking brother! Talk to you Monday. UGLY.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Haha good luck at meps. You're gonna hate life my friend


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

6 hours of fishing today at 3 different spots to try and catch some bait and not one single bite on squid or shrimp. Froze my a$$ off too. Outcast didn't have any rays or bonita. might try p-cola pier in the am before we meet up to see if I can catch some fresh ones. if not, hope someone has some bait for me since I gave away the rest of my ray the last time we went.

Justin


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

Wait, I forgot....I did catch a pelican on my favorite casting spoon. had to cut the line off and watch it fly away with my spoon hanging from its beak. It was a first for me.

Justin


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

SCREW3D said:


> 6 hours of fishing today at 3 different spots to try and catch some bait and not one single bite on squid or shrimp. Froze my a$$ off too. Outcast didn't have any rays or bonita. might try p-cola pier in the am before we meet up to see if I can catch some fresh ones. if not, hope someone has some bait for me since I gave away the rest of my ray the last time we went.
> 
> Justin


yes, it was freezing out there today. At the house it was nice, once I get to the Navarre bridge it was freezing and windy. 

I'm gonna try and make it. I won't be able to come until probably 3 or so but then I have my kids the next day. So we'll see. If I do I might snag up a cownose at tightlines


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

This is the bait I know we already have...several lbs of mullet....bonito....ray...and some specialty baits for a different species lol..


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Ugly 1 said:


> Sorry to break the news to you Matt but stories of MEPS kept me out of the military! I will keep you posted on the sharking brother! Talk to you Monday. UGLY.





Justin618 said:


> Haha good luck at meps. You're gonna hate life my friend




I'm just gonna keep telling myself you guys don't know what you're talking about... well until Monday evening:thumbsup:


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow more pelican lol.You been fishing with Tom? haha


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

I grabbed two bonito from JC this eve and they are thawing now. I'm sure between me and Justin we can round up a pelican or two for bait if we get desperate. I also have some goodies for the ******* cafe. Should be a good time


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> I'm just gonna keep telling myself you guys don't know what you're talking about... well until Monday evening:thumbsup:



MEPS isn't bad. Well, just the part where they find the oldest doctor on earth to grab your nuts and ask you to cough.

I was referring to the military. Goodbye freedom lol


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

pompano67 said:


> Wow more pelican lol.You been fishing with Tom? haha


Hey now...at least I didn't get skunked

You bringing the sand flea rake or think its useless this time of year?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm pretty sure a sand flea rake will be pretty useless. I haven't seen any in a while


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Few and far between..they're running or should I say dug in a little deep.I always have mine with me.


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

That's true, that pelican did keep me from getting skunked. lol. I did buy a new spoon on my way home so if we need some pelican, Tom and I got it.

Justin


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm sure a hooked pelican 500 yards out would be nice Tiger Shark bait


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> I'm sure a hooked pelican 500 yards out would be nice Tiger Shark bait


 
especially with a brick tied to its feet to hold it on the bottom. lol.

Tom, if you catch another one and it has a 1 oz silver spoon stuck in its beak, I would like it back. thanks.

Justin


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

How many yaks are we going to have?


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

I was only planning to bring one of mine...Is anyone else bringing one,or do I need to bring both?


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Justin- you may want to bring your yak. When you get to beach ill help you get it to the beach and strap it back to your car. No need for Neal to bring two I don't think. Not sure if anyone else is bringing one


----------



## Sharkyatl13 (Jan 20, 2014)

Anyone wanting to fish tonifht is more than welcome to use my yak. We're staying in the pink condos at chicken bone. Lmk.


----------

